

Ask HN: What computers can I install Mac OS X Lion on? - rutipo


======
rutipo
I have a dell. Do I need to buy a Mac of some sort? If so, of which sort? Tnx!

~~~
Kluny
"Dell" tells me nothing. You can install Lion on a PC that meets the system
requirements on Lion, which are as follows:

x86-64 CPU

At least 2GB of RAM

Mac OS X 10.6.6 or later (Mac OS X 10.6.8 is recommended)

At least 7 GB of free hard drive space

It may be possible to install it without first installing Leopard or Snow
Leopard. I'm not sure. You will probably have to install Unix as well, I'm
also not sure about that. In any case, it will be a massive pain in the ass
and more trouble than it's worth, but if you really want to, go for it.
Education is good for you.

